# Thai knives- Aranyik?



## Bert2368 (Dec 19, 2019)

Have run into (or heard of) Kiwi, Kom Kom, Penguin brands. Slight variations on the same theme, thicker or thinner, full or half tangs, similar soft but easily sharpenable stainless steel blades. They work.

Was browsing ebay and ran across mention of "Aranyik" knives, pictures showed full tangs with slightly more elaborate handles, poor translation in description sounded tantalizingly like these might be forged rather than stamped?

_ "Aranyik knives are produced with multiple rounds, making the stainless steel texture homogeneous. When sharpened Will last longer than knives that use a pumping system from a typical factory"_ 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitchen-Kn...ess/333219900243?_trksid=p2504926.m5232.l9681

A cursory search seems to show Aranyik may be a locality known for metal work rather than a brand, similar to such towns in Japan, China & etc. Lots of machetes, cleavers, pig disassembly knives to be found listed when searching under the name.







Anyone have knowledge of these? Worth investigating for the "cheap but possibly effective" thread?


----------



## Nagakin (Jan 15, 2020)

I spent about a month in southeast Asia last year looking for bladesmiths, and for the most part any knife from that part of the world will fall into that category. It has nothing to do with the skill of the smith but access to materials and facilities. There's no market for high end blades besides foreigners...not Thailand but even the famed Citadel Knives in Cambodia had nothing to offer that a Mercer or Victorinox couldn't for substantially less.

Their machetes on the other hand were absolutely insane.


----------



## Briochy (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm Thai, and I wouldn't trust this. I've never seen anyone used it. Aranyik is a well-known region for its knives, but this seems to be a cheaply made version of more traditional knives borrowing the name of this region.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hope this thread doesn't reflect poorly on Miles Ratanprukpan - his website is called aranyik.com. He supplies Khao Men and Binsui stones as well as some mean looking machetes and outdoor knives. There are reviews of his stones on this forum. He's a great communicator via email.


----------

